# Lotus Elan 1993 - Several years of neglect..



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

After the 550 Maranello we detailed a Lotus Elan with almost the same kind of finish , really neglected.


























Paint was really bad , scratched , swirled and full of stone chips but almost doable , in a detailing speaking.


































The interior was at the same level of the exterior...BAD!!!


















We got the car still on the old premises earlier in April 2010 to perform the work but an engine problem prevented us to continue.
9 months later we had the car for painting and has been agreed at the time to paint some panels only.


















But as you can see the color accuracy was very complicated because the car has three different ones , but mostly the original one is very worn and in need of internal repair of the fiber mixed with Kevlar.










The whole car was repaired and painted with the original color, but because of the waiting for parts, including rubber, lettering, turn signals etc we only got the car at the new facility one year and four months later, in August this year.










Foi um processo muito moroso mas o mais acertado para conseguirmos brindar o dono com um trabalho de qualidade.










Here during the removal of some interior.


















Leather restored of the seats and side doors.










Despite being a painting was necessary to remove some small scratches and holograms .




























































Paint correction finished.



































During the interior detail


















Parts repainted , this is the before.










Exaust


















Wheel arches and rims


























Symbols and lettering placed new.


















Capota impermeabilizada










Interior done


















Show Off , protection by Swissvax Crystal Rock.


























In the Sun




























































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic! What a improvement, but crazy that you had to wait 1 year and something for parts!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice restoration! Would have been interesting to see what could have been achieved without a respray, but the finished result here was certainly good. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic! What a improvement, but crazy that you had to wait 1 year and something for parts!


Engine repair , repaint and parts .
All combined one year and half


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

McClane said:


> Nice restoration! Would have been interesting to see what could have been achieved without a respray, but the finished result here was certainly good. :thumb:


Without a respray it would a waste of money for the owner , the car needed to be repaired and painted.

He spent more money it´s true but the car was beyond detailing , and the purpose of the work was achieved.
The only thing i didnt touched was the engine , just cleaned around the engine bay because it was a risk...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning work & amazing attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work there mate.





ITHAQVA said:


> Stunning work & amazing attention to detail :thumb:


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, you never cease to amaze me :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant work the paint looked very dull but after your detail the paint has came back to life.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Dude, you never cease to amaze me :thumb:





Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant work the paint looked very dull but after your detail the paint has came back to life.


Thanks Guys. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*What can I say Rui , I'm lost for words :thumb:

Excellent !

Mario *


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *What can I say Rui , I'm lost for words :thumb:
> 
> Excellent !
> 
> Mario *


Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work. I used to have an Elan S2, it was in very nice condition but the Lotus issues were always a PITA.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Nice work. I used to have an Elan S2, it was in very nice condition but the Lotus issues were always a PITA.


Yes its build quality is poor but a rather nice car to drive.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Showshine said:


> Great work mate :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Amazing work..


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> Great work Rui! :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work,fantastic colour too.Last photo is great.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

PugIain said:


> Nice work,fantastic colour too.Last photo is great.


:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent to see the owner saw it thorough to the end, good job once again 

Baz


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Nice job mate shows what can be done with cars looking in a sorry state.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Excellent to see the owner saw it thorough to the end, good job once again
> 
> Baz





IbizaFR said:


> Nice job mate shows what can be done with cars looking in a sorry state.:thumb:


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Amazing work mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Amazing work mate :thumb:


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------

